# Expert Interview: 720p vs 1080p



## Mac Slocum

*Expert Interview: 720p vs 1080p*

*Is 1080p resolution better than 720p? Industry expert Greg Nicoloso examines the formats.*

Electronic House editor Cindy Davis discusses the differences between 720p and 1080p with SIM2 marketing manager Greg Nicoloso.

*EH:* On a recent press trip to the SIM2 factory in Italy, you were mentioning some of the advantages of 720p over 1080p. SIM2 has both 720p and 1080p front projectors, so I was surprised to hear this. This goes against everything we are hearing about 1080p, please explain your reasoning behind this.

 

*Greg Nicoloso:* In such a broad market, we think it's unrealistic to rely on a single product platform. Customers need to have a wide variety of media options available to them, and while 1080p products do tend to get the most headlines, there are also a wide range of consumers for whom 720p is a better fit.


I think that there is a good deal of confusion that arises in comparisons between DLP 720p and 1080p solutions. First, the current assumption that 1080p is always the better choice relies completely on the assumption that resolution is the most important indicator of overall performancean assumption that really does not hold up in many situations. In fact, a recent SMPTE (Society of Motion Pictures and Television Engineers) study found that the four aspects of a picture that the human eye seesin order of importance - are:


1. Contrast Ratio/Dynamic Range

2. Color Saturation

3. Colorimetry/Color Temperature or Grayscale

4. Resolution


So, all else being equal, resolution is actually the last item on the list in terms of picture quality and evaluation. High contrast ratio and accurate, deep color reproduction are generally greater contributors to overall perceived quality.


For more of Cindy's interview with Greg Nicoloso, check out http://www.electronichouse.com/article/expert_interview_720p_vs_1080p


----------

